# DIY drop checker



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello everybody.
I have checked out many threads about DIY drop checkers and this is what I have came up with. Very simple and easy to make. All you need is 2 different size caps. One about 1in in diameter of the hair mousse and the other about 1/2in of the body mist bottle, and one suction cup for the heater from Petco.

Now to the fabrication:

Cut big cap about ½ thru the length of the cap so it looks like on the 3rd picture. 

The fold fingers inside the cap.

Next insert smaller cap in attach suction cap and viola!


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

Add test solution, install in to aquarium


Please comment. I'm open to suggestions for improvement.


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

The big question: does it work? If so, I'm scrounging for caps.

Edit: Scrounge-a-thon turns up negative. Have to invest in toiletries.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

huaidan said:


> The big question: does it work?


After about 2 hours the color changed to green, so it works.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice job Daniil!


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Brilliant.

Now for those of us who are less creative, anyone have suggestions for specific caps that work well combined?

bob


----------

